# *************************مخططات مستشفى 100 سرير كاملة ******************************as built drawing



## mohamed mech (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
قبل التحميل لى طلب
الدعاء لاخى عبد العاطى بدرى
 ( بأن يبارك الله فى عمره و عمله و ان يسعده الله فى الدنيا و الاخرة )
و من زاد زاده الله
فهل تحب ان يزيدك الله
فزد من دعائك

الرابط 

http://www.4shared.com/file/lFyirwXF/100_BED.html​


----------



## hsfarid (1 يونيو 2010)

يبارك الله فى حضرتك و فى اخيك الفاضل و يبارك الله فى عمرة اخى الفاضل


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (1 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فى عمركما ونفع بكما واسعدكما فى الدنيا والاخرة واعلا شأنكما فى الدنيا والاخرة ورزقكما الصبر والاحتساب


----------



## mohamed mech (1 يونيو 2010)

hsfarid قال:


> يبارك الله فى حضرتك و فى اخيك الفاضل و يبارك الله فى عمرة اخى الفاضل


 


محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> بارك الله فى عمركما ونفع بكما واسعدكما فى الدنيا والاخرة واعلا شأنكما فى الدنيا والاخرة ورزقكما الصبر والاحتساب


 
و بارك فيكما و نفع بكما و نفعكما بما علمتم
و وسع عليكم رزقه
 و رزقكم من الحلال ما يغنيكم فى الدنيا و يدخلكم الجنة فى الاخرة
و اخى كذلك و زاده فى الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## appess (1 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا
الأخ عبد العاطي شكرا جزيلا 
طلب (أين هدية الأسبوع عنlpg )


----------



## ahmadmassoud (1 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فى عمركما ونفع بكما واسعدكما فى الدنيا والاخرة واعلا شأنكما فى الدنيا والاخرة ورزقكما الصبر والاحتساب*​


----------



## برنس العرب (2 يونيو 2010)

سلمت الايااادي


----------



## اديب اديب (2 يونيو 2010)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااكم
الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> قبل التحميل لى طلب
> الدعاء لاخى عبد العاطى بدرى
> ...


 
هندسة 1000 الف شكر
والفين سلام
انت ياهندسة بقيت تكتب بالحبر السري والا ايه
ولكن العتب على عيوني
شكرا ليك ولكل الشباب


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

appess قال:


> بارك الله فيكم جميعا
> الأخ عبد العاطي شكرا جزيلا
> طلب (أين هدية الأسبوع عنlpg )


 
يا هندسة انت ما متابع والا ايه
رفعنا الكتابين
حصل حمل قبل الجماعة يكملوا الموضوع


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

200 سرير ولا حد احسن من حد

http://ifile.it/f1xn2i0/DESIGN DRAWINGS.zip


----------



## mohamed mech (2 يونيو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> هندسة 1000 الف شكر
> والفين سلام
> انت ياهندسة بقيت تكتب بالحبر السري والا ايه
> ولكن العتب على عيوني
> شكرا ليك ولكل الشباب


 
مهندسنا الغالى بارك الله فيك و فى جهودك
و ربنا يرزقك الخير كله


----------



## mech_mohamed (2 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

ههههههه لا تتخيل انا كنت محتاج لهذا الرسم ) as built) من فترة جدا لانه كان هايفتحلى مجال شغل
ودورت عليه ملقتش اى حاجة:85:
علشان كده بقول لكل اخوانى ان مجهود هذا المهندس رائع و روعته تكمن فى معاونته لاخوانة:20:
اسال الله ان ينفع بكما اخوانكم و ان يجزيكم الخير و يرضى عنكم و ان يجعلكم سبب فى تقدم اخوانكم:28::28::28::28::28::28:


----------



## appess (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للأخ عبد العاطي
بارك الله فيك
أسكنك الله فسيح جناته بصحبة خير عباده


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (2 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ورحم الله والدينا ووالديك


----------



## mohamed mech (3 يونيو 2010)

مخططات AS BUILT
201 سرير 
فى منتهى الجمال

http://www.4shared.com/file/Ktge8ZG6/hospita__1___of____2.html


http://www.4shared.com/file/QlTbbpWR/hospita__2___of____2.html​


----------



## MKH_R7G (5 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وبأخيك عبد العاطي وجزاكم الله كل خير . وشكرا


----------



## baqi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## سمير شربك (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## eyt (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
وبارك لك في اخوك ادم المحبة و المودة بينكم وحفظكم من كل سو وجمعنا بكما في جنات النعيم


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم آمين 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eehaboo (13 أكتوبر 2010)

يستحق الرفع


----------



## mohgouda (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم بارك فيه وفي عمره وعمله واجعله من الصالحين واكرمه بكرمك وجودك يا رب العالمين


----------



## مستريورك (13 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## ahmedbayoumy (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيكم ويجزيكم كل خير عن ما قدمتموه عونا لنا


----------



## Eng gamal1 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ياأخى الفاضل ونفعنا الله وإياك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)

وفي الخير فليتنافس المتنافسون
جزاكما الله خيرا
مهندس محمد ومهندس عبدالعاطي


----------



## مصعب111 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الانجينيير (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمران احمد (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق


----------



## midinix (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزا ك الله خيرا*


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 ديسمبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قبل التحميل لى طلب
> الدعاء لاخى عبد العاطى بدرى
> ( بأن يبارك الله فى عمره و عمله و ان يسعده الله فى الدنيا و الاخرة )
> ...



بارك الله فيكم جميعا ووفقنا واياكم الى صالح الاعمال


----------



## engayman11_79 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير و غفر الله لكم و للمسلمين اجمعين


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة ورزقك رزقا حلالا طيبا انت والمسلمين اجمعين


----------



## خالدزوبل (12 يونيو 2011)

أحب الناس إلى الله انفعهم للناس


----------



## سيف2007 (14 يونيو 2011)

عاشت الايادي وبارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## haithamslem (15 يونيو 2011)

*جزاكما الله خيرا
وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكما
وحط به من سيئاتكما
ورفع به درجاتكما
وأعلي به من شأنكما في الدنيا والأخرة 
وجاري التحميل ماعدا لينك ال200سرير مش شغال
*


----------



## Mohamedlovers (27 أبريل 2012)

اللهم اطل عمره و احسن عمله و ارزقه الجنة يا رب


----------



## drmady (27 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (27 أبريل 2012)

​*اللهم بارك الله فى عمركما ونفع بكما واسعدكما فى الدنيا والاخرة ورزقكم من غير حساب*


----------



## hikal007 (27 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله لكما فى اعماركم ودينكم وجعلكم من اهل جنته ,, جزيل الشكر يا اخ محمد


----------



## محمد العطفي (28 أبريل 2012)

اللهم بارك في عبادك ومن قدم لنا معروفا فزد في حسناته وتجاوز عن سيئاته


----------



## تامر النجار (28 أبريل 2012)

جمعك الله مع النبى المصطفى


----------



## ben_sala7 (28 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## ben_sala7 (3 مايو 2012)

وشكرا:7:


----------



## kosillh00077 (24 يوليو 2012)

اللهم اجعل ذللك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ENG.GEWAILY AHMAD (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## iNkHeArT (25 نوفمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قبل التحميل لى طلب
> الدعاء لاخى عبد العاطى بدرى
> ( بأن يبارك الله فى عمره و عمله و ان يسعده الله فى الدنيا و الاخرة )
> ...



روح ربنا يباركلك,,,
موضوع تمااااام يا هندسه,,,


----------



## yousefegyp (25 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم اعط سؤل كل من وصانا واستوصانا أنت مولانا اهد شبابنا اختم بالباقيات الصالحات أعمالنا


----------



## المحبوبي (16 ديسمبر 2012)

باركك الله ووفقك لما هو خير لصالح المسلمين


----------



## أكرم حمزه (16 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وبأخيك ووالديك وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أكرم حمزه (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جاري التحميل بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng/elshemy (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*بارك الله لك وبارك عليك ويسر الامر لك ولاخيك بما يحب ويرضى ومشكور على الافادة*


----------



## md beida (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لك على الشكولاطة :77:


----------



## خبير الاردن (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*بارك الله فى عمركما ونفع بكما واسعدكما فى الدنيا والاخرة واعلا شأنكما فى الدنيا والاخرة ورزقكما الصبر والاحتساب*


----------



## pro2020 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## medocarawan (9 يناير 2015)

مشكور جدا يا هندسه ولكن الرابط لا يعمل لا الـ 100 سرير ولا الـ 200 سرير ولا الـ 201 سرير


----------



## amr fathy (14 يناير 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل لا الـ 100 سرير ولا الـ 200 سرير ولا الـ 201 سرير


----------



## محمد الشاطبي (15 يناير 2015)

الله يجزيك خير ومشكوووووووووور


----------



## البراء سامح (15 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيكما وزادكما من فضله العظيم


----------



## mharoun255 (16 يناير 2015)

بارك الله قيكم لكن هدا الرابط لا يعمل عندي 
هدا ما وجدته في الرابط وشكرا
Le lien de fichier que vous avez demandé n'est pas valide


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (19 يناير 2015)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## alialavi (31 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيكما وزادكما من فضله العظيم

الروابط لا تعمل​


----------



## gnma (20 مارس 2015)

الى جميع الاخوة المهندسين في الملتقى الذين وضعوا روابط لمخططات مستشفى سعه 100 و200 201 سرير الروابط جميعها لاتعمل .يرجى وضع روابط تعمل لتعم الفائدة للجميع وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم.مع التقدير.
المهندس
جعفر/العراق


----------



## sharaf911 (21 مارس 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## eng amr2012 (5 أغسطس 2015)

all links are invalid
please upload this dwg for us to understand and study it


----------



## محمد اليونس (28 مارس 2016)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## ابو عبد المحسن . (30 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خير تقبل منك


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (31 مارس 2016)

بعد الدعاء لكم بالبركة فأخبركم بأن الرابط لم يعمل شكرا


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (1 أبريل 2016)

نرجو اعادة رفع الملفات


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (8 أبريل 2016)

الروابط لا تعمل أرجو وضعها على صورة مرفقات لكى تستمر ولا تحذف


----------



## عوض مبارك (16 أبريل 2016)

اللة هما بارك في عمر وعمل اخونا عبد العاطي بدري وان يجعل كل ايامة سعيدة


----------



## MARWAN_H (1 ديسمبر 2018)

بارك الله لكل من ابدى مجهود متميز وراقي ولكن جميع الروابط لا تعمل يرجى اعادة الرفع وجزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم من فضله


----------



## رواينية (27 ديسمبر 2018)

Merci


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (15 فبراير 2019)

ممكن تعيد الرفع


mohamed mech قال:


> مخططات AS BUILT
> 201 سرير
> فى منتهى الجمال
> 
> ...


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (18 فبراير 2019)

مهندس محمد ممكن تعيد الرفع 201 سرير دى


----------



## مصطفى الشيخلي (13 يوليو 2019)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اعادة الرفع


----------

